# Carbon fibre bike on wall bracket



## mikeloveshisrockhopper (18 Jan 2018)

Evening all,

I've seen some crazy responses to this question but is it OK to hang a carbon fibre frame on a wall bracket, by the top tube. My 3 bikes live in my spare bedroom and i want to free up some floor space.

I've seen this question asked elsewhere and some, what appear to be serious responses, suggest it's bad for a CF frame!

Any thoughts?

Cheers, Mike


----------



## bpsmith (18 Jan 2018)

Never heard that one tbh. Mine was hung from top tube for about a year with no noticeable issues whatsoever.

Been hung from wheel for a further 3 years and no issues with headset or smanything else too.


----------



## Vantage (19 Jan 2018)

It'll droop. Over time, the fibres will bend around said brackets as they cause narrow pressure points. One day you will notice your bike looks like a camel.
You'll ride it not caring. But your friends will laugh at you. Other cyclists will mock you. Your family will disown you. You'll fall into a deep depression that costs you your job. You'll.die a lonely depressed old man. And all because you bought a plastic bike.
Shoulda bought a real bike shouldn't you? Eejit!


----------



## davidphilips (19 Jan 2018)

My carbon bikes have been stored (when not in use) on wall brackets for years with no adverse effects (as yet any way) so yours should be ok, think the problem with carbon bike frames is that they should not be clamped onto a repair stand but have not seen any damage caused by just hanging on to a bracket?


----------



## gaijintendo (19 Jan 2018)

Given you have such a light bicycle, why not just lift it over your head every time you enter the room?

Or get a bike shelf thing, which would spread the weight, and pressure is force (light carbon bike) over area (wide shelf). Should help put your mind at ease and provide a place to store your helmet.






Fur line it if it's likely to scuff.


----------



## Tailendman (19 Jan 2018)

Clamping carbon bikes on car racks is also an issue. Lot's of manufacturer's state you shouldn't in their instructions. Just a few here.
https://auxtail.com/about/carbon-clamping/
The problem is thin tubes and point loads. Best to fix on the tyres.


----------



## night cycler (19 Jan 2018)

The wheels are probably the heaviest part of the bike. You could take the wheels off prior to hanging. There are many places to store the wheels separately where the bike won't fit.


----------

